# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  پیدا کردن منطقه شخص از روی IP

## aminghaderi

با سلام خدمت استادان و دوستان گرامی

چطور می توان مکان یه شخص رو توسط IP اون پیدا کرد؟؟؟
یعنی مثلا IP:188,333,44,29 داریم ، بتونیم این آدرس رو در بیاریم :
مشهد- آزاد شهر - امامت 14
در این حد هم باشه خوبه ، نیاز به کوچه و پلاک و ... ندارم.
اگر به این صورت هم باشه :
مشهد - آزاد شهر - امامت
یا
مشهد - آزاد شهر.
بازم خوبه.

ممنون از این که راهنمایی می کنید. :قلب:

----------


## Slytherin

خب دقیقا همچین کاری شدنی نیست :لبخند گشاده!: 
البته چند تا سایت هستند که با دادن آیپی تا حدودی می تونند منطقه جغرافیایی رو تشخیص بدهند که البته اون هم در ایران به صورت کامل امکانپذیر نیست اما تو خارج (مثلا من بلژیک رو آزمایش کردم) به راحتی حتی محل فیزیکی دقیق آیپی رو نشون می ده (مثلا خونه طرف)
شاید بتونی با استفاده از این سایت ها، برنامه سایت خودت رو بنویسی...

----------


## aminghaderi

کدوم سایت ؟! :قهقهه: 
لینک رو یادت رفت بزاری عزیز... :قلب: 

کمال تشکر بابت کمکت.

----------


## Slytherin

> کدوم سایت ؟!
> لینک رو یادت رفت بزاری عزیز...
> 
> کمال تشکر بابت کمکت.


خیلی وقت پیش بود ولی فعلا اینا رو داشته باش اگر اصلیه رو پیدا کردم حتما بهت می دم.
http://www.ip2location.com/free.asp
http://www.ipaddresslocation.org/
http://www.ip-adress.com/ip_tracer/
http://www.ipligence.com/geolocation
http://www.find-ip-address.org/
 :چشمک:

----------


## ja_latifian

توی وبگذر یه قسمتی داره که آمار سایتت را نشون می ده همراه با IP اشخاصی که از سایتت دیدن کردند چرا یه آدرس IP را اون از آمریکا تشخیص می ده این سایتها از ایران؟

----------

